# Nevada students find naked man tied to a rock



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/feedarticle/8557310



> A 53-year-old man was arrested on *suspicion of being naked* near a high school on Lake Tahoe's east shore. The naked man was arrested Monday after three Whittell High School students reported spotting him tied to a rock and lying face down behind the school. When the students asked if he needed to be untied, the man answered no.


If he's naked, I'd say it's a bit more than suspicion that he's naked.

http://www.recordcourier.com/article/20090611/NEWS/906119978/1062&ParentProfile=1049


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 14, 2009)

What an idiot


----------



## crushing (Jun 14, 2009)

So. . . the big question is, "Did the buzzards do anything?"


----------

